# Honda LPGA Thailand Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The LPGA tour moves to Thailand this week for the playing of the Honda LPGA Thailand. 

Many of you may remember the startling conclusion of this tournament in 2013. 

Ariya Jutanugarn had a two stroke lead going to the final hole, and triple bogeyed the par five 18th. 

Inbee Park who had already completed her round, would be the beneficiary of Ariya's misfortune and take home the winner's check. 

Yani Tseng was the winner of this event in 2011 and 2012. She also played well in 2013 finishing in 3rd place, just 2 shots back of the eventual winner. 

This will be tournament # 3 of 32 tournaments on the 2014 LPGA schedule. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Honda LPGA Thailand Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The pairings for the first 2 rounds have now been posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Honda LPGA Thailand Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1	Anna Nordqvist	-6	
2	Michelle Wie -5	
3	Jennifer Johnson	-4	
3	Lexi Thompson	-4	
3	Angela Stanford	-4	
6	So Yeon Ryu -3	
6	Caroline Hedwall	-3	
6	Suzann Pettersen	-3	
6	Sandra Gal	- 3	
10	Eun-Hee Ji -2	
10	Gerina Piller -2	
10	Mina Harigae -2	
10	Morgan Pressel	-2	

For complete results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Honda LPGA Thailand Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

At the risk of sounding like a chauvenist, if leader boards were rated by how many pretty girls they had on them, this one would be one of the best. 

Something that seems to stand out even on television is how incredibly beautiful the golf course is. I know a lot of tour courses are manicured, but for some reason, this place in Thailand looks even better. I'd be ashamed to take a divot.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	Anna Nordqvist	-6	
2	Julieta Granada	-5	
2	Azahara Munoz -5	
2	Sandra Gal -5	
5	Stacy Lewis -4	
5	Michelle Wie -4	
7	Karrie Webb -3	
7	So Yeon Ryu -3	
7	Jennifer Johnson	-3	
7	Angela Stanford	-3 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Honda LPGA Thailand Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3: 

1	Anna Nordqvist	-11 
2	Inbee Park -7	
2	Michelle Wie -7	
4	Julieta Granada -6	
5	Yani Tseng -5	
5	Cristie Kerr -5 
5	Lexi Thompson -5	
5	Lydia Ko -5	
9	Catriona Matthew -4	
9	Se Ri Pak -4	
9	Shanshan Feng -4	
9	Jenny Shin -4	
9	Caroline Hedwall -4	
9	Jennifer Johnson -4	
9	Angela Stanford -4	
9	Karrie Webb -4	
9	So Yeon Ryu -4	
9	Sandra Gal -4	

For complete results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Honda LPGA Thailand Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Unless Anna Nordqvist has a mediocre or poor day, I don't think anyone can catch her. It would be nice to see MIchelle Wie go really low and make a run at it, but her putting seems fragile on those greens. Nobody but Anna seems to have handled them very well.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final standings: 

1	Anna Nordqvist	-15	F 
2	Inbee Park -13	F 
3	Catriona Matthew	-11	F 
4	Michelle Wie -10	F 
5	Gerina Piller -9	F 
5	Stacy Lewis -9	F 
5	Lexi Thompson -9	F 
5	Yani Tseng -9	F 
5	Julieta Granada -9	F 
10	Suzann Pettersen - 8	F 

For full results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Honda LPGA Thailand Preview & Pairings


----------

